# 92 Sentra w/ idle problem



## Se-riusRacer99 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hello to all, I have a 92 Sentra Se-r and it has had an idle problem ever since i got it. besides that the car runs fine. I have the throttle cable tightened so i can get it from one place to another. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to start looking first? Could the EGR be faulty? Any help would be great.


----------



## Robchaos19 (Sep 6, 2004)

The EGR system on the sentras is vacuum operated and usualy what i see when someone things the egr valve is faulty is that most of the time it is just the $50 Back pressure transducer not the $130 EGR valve. The BPT is the round disc to the right of the EGR. The bottom has exhaust gasses entering from the breather tube and the right port is connected to engine vacuum. During idle the BPT should be closed and there would be no engine vacuum going to the BPT and the EGR will be closed. During steady acceleration exhaust gases open the valve and allow engine vacuum to open up the EGR some and route exhaust gasses back to the manifold. If the BPT is malfunctioning, usualy on top of idle problems you will also have hesitation problems during acceleration and could be running rich.

Other things i'd suggest would be to check for any possible vacuum leaks, and check your aav, PCV valve, and ECT sensor. Those can affect idle and driveability as well.


As long as your doing all that you might ass well do some general maintenence too. Check and adjust your TPS(if it needs it), clean out your throttle body, make sure the MAF is grounded properly, Battery in good condition, spark plugs, distr. cap & rotor, Ign. wires. All relatively cheap fixes/buys that should make your car run better.


----------



## Se-riusRacer99 (Nov 2, 2004)

I also forgot to mention my check engine light is on. Could it be a broken wire in the harness?


----------

